# Aphonopelma moderatum



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

_Any experienced keeper of Aphonopelma moderatum - Rio Grande gold_

_have any useful information on them please, care sheets vary widely and some _

_don't even include such basics as temperament etc:_

_I'd really like to hear of people's experience with this T._

_MTYIA_

_Graham_​


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

It is on the wishlist..

I have 'New River', 'Blue' and 'Chalcodes' care sheets if they are any good?


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> It is on the wishlist..
> 
> I have 'New River', 'Blue' and 'Chalcodes' care sheets if they are any good?


If I am being totally honest then, it is a wish rather than a requirement.

I'm hoping that if enough info can be gathered then I may look at treating myself

nearer new year. 

Thanks


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Send me your email addy, and I will send you the caresheets I have on the species


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> Send me your email addy, and I will send you the caresheets I have on the species


Sorted


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I keep a juvinile female amongst alot of other North American Aphonopelma spp. it's all i keep in my collection now to be honest, and i sort of specialise in keeping them (if you could call it specialise).

What do you want to know?.. I can tell you they're a very easy to keep species, I keep mine in a sweet jar set up, with about 7" of dry peat and sand mix which she has tunnelled into, a bottle cap for water and temps fairly warm/comfortable in the mid/high 70s.

Have you already purchased the moderatum?

Paul


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I keep a juvinile female amongst alot of other North American Aphonopelma spp. it's all i keep in my collection now to be honest, and i sort of specialise in keeping them (if you could call it specialise).
> 
> What do you want to know?.. I can tell you they're a very easy to keep species, I keep mine in a sweet jar set up, with about 7" of dry peat and sand mix which she has tunnelled into, a bottle cap for water and temps fairly warm/comfortable in the mid/high 70s.
> 
> ...


No, not yet Paul. I never get a new T unless I've done my homework first.

This is stage one

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

TerrynTula said:


> No, not yet Paul. I never get a new T unless I've done my homework first.
> 
> This is stage one
> 
> ...


Sorry Graham,

I was quickly reading your original post and didn't see that you did already mention you haven't purchased one yet ... apologies mate!..

The only person/dealer i know who has them is Lee Ardern (TSS), he had 3 unsexed juviniles in when i last spoke to him.

These are an incredibly rare spider, so if your serious about obtaining a specimen, I would strongly advise purchasing one sharpish as these are incredibly difficult to source! 

A.moderatum is my version of what Poecilotheria metallica is to a lot of people!


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Sorry Graham,
> 
> I was quickly reading your original post and didn't see that you did already mention you haven't purchased one yet ... apologies mate!..
> 
> ...


No worries Paul. Thank you for all the info, most kind indeed.

Graham


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok buddy, below is a pic of my A.moderatum (southern colour form), pic quality isn't the best, but a damn nice looking spider never the less!


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

:flrt: You are one lucky person, absolute stunner :flrt:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

lovely spider !

TSS have them juvies for 55 quid


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> lovely spider !
> 
> TSS have them juvies for 55 quid


Cheers mate, yes they are on the expensive side but taking into consideration they are never available, and very rare... £55 aint to bad.

I got a real bargain on mine,.... £20.00 can't complain at that can you?

-P


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> Ok buddy, below is a pic of my A.moderatum (southern colour form), pic quality isn't the best, but a damn nice looking spider never the less!
> 
> image


Thanks, thanks very much:mf_dribble::devil: another one i want lol


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

the only thing i know about moderatum is that it is said to be the most aggressive aphonpelma, & that it will rear up, fangs dripping venom like a thai black- at least, all the books on t's that mention moderatum say so!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> the only thing i know about moderatum is that it is said to be the most aggressive aphonpelma, & that it will rear up, fangs dripping venom like a thai black- at least, all the books on t's that mention moderatum say so!


No, that's just what the tarantula keepers guide tells you.... haha

I dont believe everything I read.....

Luck of the draw I guess on different tarantulas temperaments it can vary from idividual to moult cycles etc, although Ive had a demon _E.campestratus_ & _B.emilia_......

:whistling2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> the only thing i know about moderatum is that it is said to be the most aggressive aphonpelma, & that it will rear up, fangs dripping venom like a thai black- at least, all the books on t's that mention moderatum say so!


 
That's definatly not the case, their may be the odd exception to the rule as with all tarantulas, I know other hobbyists in the US who have kept multiple specimens of A.moderatum and even say the wild caught ones are pretty chilled out as soon as there out of there burrows.

They're no different in attitude to majority of the other US spp., ... the only spp. i've heard that are to be a little on the defensive side are the Carlsbad greens from New Mexico and the Aphonopelma behlei from Northern Arizona.

Paul


----------

